# disco gardens



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

I hopefully move into disco gardens next week

doesn anyone know how long it takes to setup internet access? its supposed to be setup for Du. do I then need to buy a router/modem

thanks


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the party.

It took 10 days for Du to set me up. They provide everything.

I'm not wifi so hard wired for the internet.


----------



## jump (Oct 8, 2008)

you must buy a router for wifi... ask for one that is compatible with du connection..


----------

